# Giddy-up !!!!



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

It looks beautiful.


http://www.aeroscale.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=3752


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Beautiful. I wish I had that kit available about a year ago when I was looking for kits to reference. I may have to break habits and get this one and build a 1:32 scale plane.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great pix of her on the site. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like they handled the area around the forward canopy in a new way that will eliminate the seam there. Also, they did a rear canopy that gives the curved glass that is there at the top. Most P-40 kits just have a flat piece for each side.
Can't wait to get one!

http://www.hlj.com/product/HSGST29


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I got one from my local hobby shop yesterday.
It was the last one they had.
Yes, it is beautiful!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ive got it. Its very well done, although the one thing I hate about Hasegawa's kits is the (over) engineering. To make future versions possible, the fusilage is broken down into six main parts, plus four more insert parts around the nose. The engineering of the rear cove windows is a bit different than other P-40 kits, as is the windshield, which is molded in clear along with a bit of the forward fusilage decking. Cockpit is excellent. Wings are again in multiple parts so you can have different gun options for future kits. Price is up (what else is new). The P-40 costs what the P-47 did 6 months ago... before then the smaller fighters like the Hayate, 109, 190 etc were $39.95.


----------

